#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Default do Mikrotik quer dizer o que?

## Julianolinux

Olá amigos do Under, sou novato quando o assunto é mikrotik, tenho duas perguntas simples, na interface wireless na RB no caso (uma Groove) a opção Scan List vem com a opção DEFAUT, como saberei em quais frequencias esse default scanneia? e outra relacionada a potência o TX POWER, o DEFAUT? seria qual potência, se eu tive-se que chutar diria que ele seta como default a potência maxima permitida se o pais setado for o BRASIL

----------


## alexbarzotto

Scanlist default ele vai scannear todos os canais permitidos no pais que esta setado logo abaixo, a potência default dependendo da taxa de transmissão que ele está modulando no momento é a potência de saída do cartão ele auto ajusta

----------

